# Doing PCD after actual delivery at dealership



## PowhatanDP (Aug 23, 2013)

This was my post on another forum:

My dealer tells me that you can take delivery at the dealership & then still do the PCD later. Every thing is same except you already have your car before you go. This is what we are opting for, especially since they are telling us that the factory tours are not available until after May 2014.

----------------------------------------
This was a reply from a fellow:
Quote:
Originally Posted by Norm37 View Post
My understanding is that you have to take delivery at the performance center???

You can schedule a trip to the performance center anytime, but their is a cost for the different courses.

http://www.bmwusa.com/performancecenter#overview

Double check on this in the Performance Center Delivery Forum.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=136

-------------------------------------
And my reply back:
Not according to the Sales Manager at Richmond VA BMW - same as if you had originally taken delivery at PCD. He told me just to let him know when my wife & I wanted to attend. Guess we will see if he is correct next summer when I let him know that I am ready to schedule.

So what do you guys think? I will be taking delivery in Richmond VA in about two weeks when my car arrives at the dealership. They did give me the option to have it shipped to SC, but I did not want the additional delay & they said that there were not factory tours available until May 2014.


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

This is what I posted in that thread in reply to your post:




From what I understand, this is what is being referred to as 'BMW 101'. That is basically at the dealers expense.... they literally pay for you to experience "PCD without the D". Some dealers offer it as 'goodwill' to their existing clients, I've seen posts that someone was charged for $500.

I brought this to my CA, but he 'politely' declined to sponsor if I were to take a BMW 101 since "he sold the car to me way below the range he usually sells it too" (which I disagree. lol). Although he said he wouldn't mind if I take the 101 but at my own expense...which he estimates about 1K (I think it's probably less than that)



It sucks that the factory tour is still closed at this time, but it's not a deal breaker to me since it's probably just less than an hour worth of my time...plus the models that they are producing there is not the one that i bought...lol.

I'd rather learn a lot about my car while the mileage is still 0





...So your dealer either very accommodating or he did profit a lot when he sold the car to you


----------



## PowhatanDP (Aug 23, 2013)

bluejay_el said:


> This is what I posted in that thread in reply to your post:
> 
> From what I understand, this is what is being referred to as 'BMW 101'. That is basically at the dealers expense.... they literally pay for you to experience "PCD without the D". Some dealers offer it as 'goodwill' to their existing clients, I've seen posts that someone was charged for $500.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did not see this reply prior to my posting on this forum. Sounds like it it up to the dealership.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, sounds like they are offering to send you to BMW 101.

It is a very similar experience, although there is nothing quite like seeing your car for the first time in your own private showroom. It's also cool to get a private session with the delivery specialist learning about your own car, but maybe the dealer does that for you too.

I don't think it is quite the same experience, but definitely worth doing -- especially if they are paying for it.

However, I wouldn't let the lack of a factory tour make your decision for you. The factory had closed when I did my PCD, and it was still a great day. They gave us a certificate to come back for free when the factory tours are open again. It gives me an excuse to go back.

And, not to be a smart ass, but I would wonder how much you paid for the car if they are willing to expense this... PCD doesn't cost the dealer anything, but the 101 is a charge-back.


----------



## PowhatanDP (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks, & yes I most likely paid too much. I paid $800 over invoice plus $180 training fee & $479 dealer processing. Dealer is giving me a loaner car for about 10 days until my X1 comes in ( have already sold them my trade in ). BTW the "deal" was close to the best I could get from the 5 or 6 dealers I shopped in VA & MD.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

PowhatanDP said:


> Thanks, & yes I most likely paid too much. .


That really doesn't sound too bad. I'm surprised they are willing to pick up that tab for you.


----------



## PowhatanDP (Aug 23, 2013)

DDGator said:


> That really doesn't sound too bad. I'm surprised they are willing to pick up that tab for you.


Let's see if they remember the promise when the time comes. I think I will try to get something in writing.


----------

